# Songs you like to blast



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)

I wear my headphones so not to bother the neighbors and here's why:


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 21, 2020)

Pappy said:


>


One of my all-time favorites!  I used to cue it up, in my shop, right before I started a fun tattoo.  As soon as Slade's drums hit, to punctuate Angus' opening riff, so did my needles!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> One of my all-time favorites!


 Mine too


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)

*None! I'm sound-sensitive and don't like loud music (even in my youth). *


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Feb 21, 2020)

Neil Young - Rockin' in the Free World:





The Animals:  House of the Rising Sun:


----------



## charry (Feb 21, 2020)

BEACH BOYS , AND TEARS FOR FEARS....
HAVE IT LOUD ,  WHILE DRIVING AND CRUISING ...


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> The Animals: House of the Rising Sun:


That was the last song I played in the shop today, as I tidied up

...and yes, it was loud


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 21, 2020)

70 MPH, all windows down, stereo wide open:


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Feb 21, 2020)

I remember when my son played Football in High School....I was also working in the school....They were the Champion's in football....
When they went on the field the song , We Are The Champion's, every Saturday Afternoon when they got on the field..   They did win the Title in their district...   
For some reason I couldn't get the song on my computer.....I love the song...


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I remember when my son played Football in High School....I was also working in the school....They were the Champion's in football....
> When they went on the field the song , We Are The Champion's, every Saturday Afternoon when they got on the field..   They did win the Title in their district...
> For some reason I couldn't get the song on my computer.....I love the song...



I have to agree with you Peppermint,I Love this song


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 21, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


>


I played with one of the guys who wrote Cold Shot. Mike Kindred made quite a haul on that tune. Another keyboardist who was in my band played with WC Clark, the other writer. Small world.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 21, 2020)

I am listening to Barry Manilow... Looks Like We Made It.  Thinking about my son, my sister and a few personal issues that I have gotten through.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2020)

I only crank the music when I'm in my car on nice summer days and then I let the music decide.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 22, 2020)

I went to a party back when I was in high school and heard this song playing for the first time. I went over and just sat down next to the stereo and listened to the rest of the album..


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 26, 2020)

So many to choose from but if I'm driving on a deserted road in the middle of the desert , this get me to push more on the pedal..


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2020)

When Skynard's "Free Bird" came out I went and bought head phones and came close to turning my brain in to ashes.
Later, I did the same with "Highway Song"by Blackfoot.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Devi (Feb 27, 2020)

Jimi Hendrix -- Voodoo Child at Monterey.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Here are three of my favorites






This is my favorite live song of all time


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

All of them.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> All of them.


Me, too, Keesh.   Turn it up!!


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

Anything from the Tragically Hip!

Like this one!


----------



## oldman (May 6, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 6, 2020)

Highway Song
Free Bird


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Highway Song
> Free Bird


So let's time travel back to 1977...


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I blew my first set of stereo speakers on this song. Me and the neighbor boy were jammin.


----------

